# Librarians?



## g_m_d (Jun 4, 2012)

I am interviewing for positions in Abu Dhabi and plan on coming out with the wife and kids.the average salary of a librarian in Abu Dhabi? The wife hopes to work as well. Does anyone know the salary range for librarians in Abu Dhabi?

Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd be surprised if such a job was even available. There are few public libraries in the UAE and I would expect the salaries of anyone in there to be very low.


----------



## g_m_d (Jun 4, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> I'd be surprised if such a job was even available. There are few public libraries in the UAE and I would expect the salaries of anyone in there to be very low.


We've sen quite a number of positions, but you are right, none are public libraries. Most are academic and school libraries, which is fine for our purposes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

g_m_d said:


> I am interviewing for positions in Abu Dhabi and plan on coming out with the wife and kids.the average salary of a librarian in Abu Dhabi? The wife hopes to work as well. Does anyone know the salary range for librarians in Abu Dhabi?
> 
> Thanks!


im sorry to say that i would be so suprised too. those kind of jobs will go to locals...and the pay would be bad if it was to an expat. sorry..


----------

